
Is systemd's hand-rolled Desktop-Bus-over-SSH tunnel a security worry? - binaryapparatus
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/168711/is-systemds-hand-rolled-desktop-bus-over-ssh-tunnel-a-security-worry/168712#comment321962_168712
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15178945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15178945)
.

------
ars
'hand-rolled'?? Is there some other way of programming I don't know about?

I mean, say, immature, or lightly tested or something, but 'hand-rolled'??

~~~
tetromino_
> Is there some other way of programming I don't know about?

Unfortunately - yes, there is. There is a school of developers who choose to
pull in a third-party library even for left-padding a string:
[http://www.haneycodes.net/npm-left-pad-have-we-forgotten-
how...](http://www.haneycodes.net/npm-left-pad-have-we-forgotten-how-to-
program/)

